# Go Pro question



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

For all you GoPro divers out there, I would like to know if any of you have used the R3 setting, or is most everyone using the R5 when videoing your dives? I have only used the R5 setting, but am considering trying the R3 to see if my video editing software handles it any differently.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I always use R3 because it gives a wider angle shot and it records at 60 frames per second, so you can use slow-motion. It will lag the computer just as much, though. The file sizes for R3 and R5 are the same.


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

aquatic argobull said:


> I always use R3 because it gives a wider angle shot and it records at 60 frames per second, so you can use slow-motion. It will lag the computer just as much, though. The file sizes for R3 and R5 are the same.


Thanks for the feed back. Thats what I was thinking on the slo-mo thing. I will start using that setting. I guess I was wishful thinking on the computer lag improvement.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

You could also use R4 (960p) which will give you the tallest picture. I will sometimes use that when I'm lobstering because you can see your hands working because of the tall picture. I just tend to miss too much when I use R5 because of the 125 degree angle. R3 is a 170 angle so you get almost everything in front of you


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

aquatic argobull said:


> You could also use R4 (960p) which will give you the tallest picture. I will sometimes use that when I'm lobstering because you can see your hands working because of the tall picture. I just tend to miss too much when I use R5 because of the 125 degree angle. R3 is a 170 angle so you get almost everything in front of you


Interesting. I knew the R4 had a larger vertical coverage, but I never even thought about that with the lobstering thing. I actually have some lobstering footage from the mini-season that I have yet to edit. I have scanned through some of that footage (shot in R5) and I already know several of my bug catches are just out of frame. Thanks for that addition.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

aquatic argobull said:


> You could also use R4 (960p) which will give you the tallest picture. I will sometimes use that when I'm lobstering because you can see your hands working because of the tall picture. I just tend to miss too much when I use R5 because of the 125 degree angle. R3 is a 170 angle so you get almost everything in front of you


Do you switch back and forth during the day depending on what you are going for?


----------

